# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Перенос данных из ТиС 8.7 в УТ 11

## helloman

Доброго времени суток, нужно перенести справочники и документы ввода нач. остатков из ТиС 8.7, пытаюсь через связку 8.7 - 9.2 - УТ 11, из 8.7 в 9.2 справочники выгружаются, а вот остатки почему-то нет, может кто-то помочь?

----------


## avm3110

Сделай в ТиС документ инвентаризации "на дату" и перенеси этот документ в УТ

----------

